# Available Attachments for Bolens Tubeframes



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a few pages from the 1967 Bolens Specifications catalog showing available attachments. Keep in mind the 750 had a 7hp B&S, the 850 had an 8 1/4 hp wisconsin, the 1050 a 10hp wisconsin, and the "new" largeframe 1250 a 12 1/2 hp wisconsin. Notice on the chart that most of the attachments were for the tubeframes especially the 1050. Even though it was the first year for the 1250 the tubeframes always had more attachments available.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's another page:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

A few more...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

and more...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a chart showing application


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Man! I really like that generator attachment. It'd be perfect for occasional power outages during hurricane season.

Wish there was something like that for my Husqy. Maybe it's fab time.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow…that’s awesome, especially when you think about most of the
applications were for 10hp and less tractors.
Did you use your new scanner on those pages ? They are much better
than most of the other scans I have seen posted. Nice job.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
That's what I was trying to explain in that other thread, these things WERE and ARE real workhorses.

Yeah, playing with the new toy! Did you see the intro of the 1250 in the "test" forum?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

Yes I saw the intro to the 1250 on the Test forum, those scans
look really sharp too. What scanner (Make / Model) did you get ?
How much $ was it, I would like to get one for the house.

It looks like it does a great job, would you recommend it ?


----------

